# Changing External Editor Settings



## aphillips4745 (Apr 5, 2016)

Using LR6 and PSE14
I am trying to change my external editing preferences from:

Edit in Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor
Format:  TIFF
color space:  sRGB
depth:  8 bit
resolution:  350
compression:  None

To:

Edit in Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor
Format:  TIFF
color space:  PhotoPro RGB
depth:  16 bit
resolution:  350
compression:  None

BUT the [Reset Lightroom] and [OK] buttons in the dialog box are grayed out.
I have tried making these changes as AAN additional external editor, but the buttons remain grayed out.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 5, 2016)

Click in the Preset box and choose the one you want to modify. Make your changes. _Then click in the preset box again and choose "Updatte preset"._


----------



## aphillips4745 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Click in the Preset box and choose the one you want to modify. Make your changes. _Then click in the preset box again and choose "Updatte preset"._


I don't understand "click in the preset box"
I am doing the following:
Edit>Preferences>External Editing, and then making my new selections.
if I Edit>Presets, I do not see any "external editing" options.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 5, 2016)

aphillips4745 said:


> Using LR6 and PSE14
> I am trying to change my external editing preferences from:
> 
> Edit in Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor
> ...



What dialog are you talking about? I don't have any of those buttons...


----------



## aphillips4745 (Apr 5, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> What dialog are you talking about? I don't have any of those buttons...
> 
> View attachment 7489


Below is a snip of my preferences dialog box  The buttons are hidden under the task bar at the bottom.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 5, 2016)

So ignore those buttons, your settings are as you wanted... Just dismiss the dialog by clicking in the upper right corner. The only thing I'm not sure about is if PSE supports all color spaces (so also ProPhotoRGB). That may be the reason why you can't click OK.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 5, 2016)

aphillips4745 said:


> Below is a snip of my preferences dialog box  The buttons are hidden under the task bar at the bottom.
> View attachment 7490



I think the first thing you should do is reset your preferences file, as it looks corrupted. This is how the External Editing menu should look on a Windows system (note that all the option labels are not showing in your screenshot):


----------



## aphillips4745 (Apr 6, 2016)

Much ado about nothing!
It turns out that my taskbar was interfering with the buttons in the LR External editing dialog box.  It took a few hours to actually find out how to get support from Adobe, but I finally got connected to their tech support chat, and the specialist changed my task bar settings, and I was able to change my editing preferences.  But as Johan suggested, PSE does not support the 16 bit (it opens the file, but you can not really do any editing).  So I am back to my original settings.  At least I learned how to get support from Adobe.


----------

